# billig Strom messen



## wonderfulworld (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte möglichst kostengünstig Strom (1-5A) messen. Bis jetzt hab ich nur sowas gefunden.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/198983/ELEKTR-STROMWANDLER-MESSUMFOR-STWA-1-AH/1101118&ref=list
Das ist mir allerdings ein bisschen zu teuer. Kennt jemand ne kostengünstigere Variante, wie man den Strom messen kann? Da ich eine Beckhoff SPS einsetzte, könnte ich mir auch ein Strommessklemme vorstellen. Sowas habe ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht finden können.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
wonderfulworld


----------



## bimbo (22 Februar 2011)

Bei Beckhoff/Wago dachte ich gibt es eine Strommessklemme. Aber günstiger als Dein Link? 


Wenn Du sinusförmigen Strom hast (keine Schaltnetzteile, Phasenanschnitt etc.) gehts sicher günstiger.


Z.B.:  http://www.mercateo.com/p/115-241764/AT_5_B420L_Stromwandler.html


----------



## wonderfulworld (22 Februar 2011)

Ja ich weiß, dass das schon recht günstig ist und es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr billiger geht. Du musst halt bei dem Link noch dazurechnen, dass ich noch ne analoge Beckhoffklemme brauche und die ist auch nicht ganz kostenlos.  Deshalb dachte ich, dass nur eine Beckhoffklemme vielleicht günstiger sein könnte. Habe auch schon mal bei Beckhoff geschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort
wonderfulworld


----------



## Mobi (22 Februar 2011)

Noch günstiger (nicht billiger) wäre es hiermit.
Dazu ne ordentliche Schaltung und schon fertig.

Gehört auch momentan mit zu meinen Projekten. Bin grad dabei das ganze in Klemmenbauform zu realisieren, d.h. 6,2 mm Baubreite.


----------



## wonderfulworld (25 Februar 2011)

Weißt du wo man sowas in kleinen Mengen 2,3 Stück bekommen kann?

Gruß wonderfulworld


----------



## Mobi (25 Februar 2011)

Es gibt bei RS 10-er Packung.
http://de.rs-online.com/web/0259362.html?cm_mmc=UK-PPC-_-google-_-3_PCA_MPN-_-FHS%2040-p/sp600_Broad

Oder bei Distrelec (Schuricht) ab 50 Stück pro Teil 3,19 Euro.

Könnte man ne Sammelbstellung machen, wenn noch mehr Leute welche brauchen.

Ich würde auch ein paar nehmen, wenn du die kaufst.


----------

